# Salt mix



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

is it cool if i use my salt mix for my piranha tank because they have some bite marks to help them a little is this cool to help them or can i add some of my salt water in there alright thanks ~Du


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> is it cool if i use my salt mix for my piranha tank because they have some bite marks to help them a little is this cool to help them or can i add some of my salt water in there alright thanks ~Du
> [snapback]1077726[/snapback]​


what salt mix? do you mean salt water tank salt?


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

yup or salt water from my salt water tank i think my friend told me that i could use this just like the salt mix for fresh water fish is that cool can i use it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> yup or salt water from my salt water tank i think my friend told me that i could use this just like the salt mix for fresh water fish is that cool can i use it
> [snapback]1077764[/snapback]​


i looked at my bag of instant ocean salt mix and it dont say what it contains, i would not use it


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

You should just be cheap and buy table salt. I doubt there's a difference.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

oojit said:


> You should just be cheap and buy table salt. I doubt there's a difference.
> [snapback]1078458[/snapback]​


DON'T USE REGULAR TABLE SALT! Non-iodized salt is what's used for freshwater tanks!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

use non iodiozed salt!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=salt


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

my friend uses non-iodized salt for his food. is that normal?


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

it wont hurt them


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

no i mean the food he eats


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

^He's just not getting the extra iodine! No big deal.

I'm pretty sure lack of iodine is what causes goiters.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Double post...my bad.


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

i read somewhere that the amazon river has almost 0 traces of salt , so i no longer use it,but if u must ,use sea salt


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Just buy/order aquarium salt, its like 5 bucks for a quart and that will last you for a while.

1tbsp for every 5 gallons is the reccomended dose.

I have been adding salt into my tank for the past three weeks and my P's chimple has totally disapeared and has actually started to become more territorial.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > You should just be cheap and buy table salt. I doubt there's a difference.
> ...





MR.FREEZ said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=salt
> [snapback]1078553[/snapback]​


----------

